# 2 bed flat/villa to share anyone?



## StublueKPL (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi,

just a quick mail to see if anyone is interested in sharing their 2 bed home? I am a 29 year old british guy.

I would be looking for a reasonable deal as I will only be using the apartment/villa for 25 days out of every 2 months due to work ( i work in angola on a fixed rotation and spend my time off in dubai). Would be looking at around a years rental. I would also let the person use the room for guests etc when i am offshore.

reply on this thread or email me
thanks

stu


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

read this dude.



> Dubai: About 4,000 villas were issued notices and water and electricity connection of nearly a dozen of them would be disconnected for violating the ‘one family one villa’ rule in Dubai.
> 
> The civic body on Wednesday said that it will continue its campaign against multiple families staying in villas and there will not be any stoppage or slowing down in the wake of the ongoing economic slowdown, said a senior official of the Buildings Department in the Municipality.


Gulfnews: About 4,000 Dubai villas issued notices for violating family-sharing rule


-Joey


----------



## Hiphopapotamus (Nov 3, 2008)

I was assuming that I was going to share a flat when I come over, so this worries me a bit... 

They seem to be more concerned with families sharing and overcrowding rather than individuals sharing flats, but has anyone on here been turfed out?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> read this dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should also concentrate on building safety their building practises are so shoddy. Prices so high, no normal house sharing allowed is going to equal lots of empty villas


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> They should also concentrate on building safety their building practises are so shoddy. Prices so high, no normal house sharing allowed is going to equal lots of empty villas


I second that Macca!

You see Dubai is capitalism on steroids vs tradition, it just doesn't mix. 3-4 years ago, rent was dirt cheap and it's just beyond ridiculous!

-Joey


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hiphopapotamus said:


> I was assuming that I was going to share a flat when I come over, so this worries me a bit...
> 
> They seem to be more concerned with families sharing and overcrowding rather than individuals sharing flats, but has anyone on here been turfed out?


I wouldn't let it worry you - believe me, I've only heard of one group of lads being kicked out of a villa. If you stick to shares in apartments then you should be fine. 

One of the main reasons people are getting kicked out of villas is because the want to reclaim the land for other more lucrative projects, it's unlikely a high-rise or established apartment complex is going to be knocked down.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

StublueKPL said:


> Hi,
> 
> just a quick mail to see if anyone is interested in sharing their 2 bed home? I am a 29 year old british guy.
> 
> ...


Mate,

I doubt you'll get any useful responses on here (although I could be wrong) about renting because the rental market for singlie types moves so quickly, you literally have to turn up with the cash ready to move in or lose it. People don't tend to wait for you to get back as many don't bother to come back and say they're not interested.

Have a scan on Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds and then as soon as you get here start ringing round people with the ability to make a decision on the spot.

HTH


----------



## StublueKPL (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I've put and advert in dubizzle.

Cheers



crazymazy1980 said:


> Mate,
> 
> I doubt you'll get any useful responses on here (although I could be wrong) about renting because the rental market for singlie types moves so quickly, you literally have to turn up with the cash ready to move in or lose it. People don't tend to wait for you to get back as many don't bother to come back and say they're not interested.
> 
> ...


----------

